# Any of us would have been banned



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry slightly off topic (moderators feel free to move it if deemed off topic) from Sky News:

* Traffic Cop Fined For 100mph Speeding *

The head of a police force's traffic unit has been fined and received six penalty points on his licence after doing more than 100mph on a motorway.Greater Manchester Police Assistant Chief Constable Steve Thomas was caught doing 104mph on the M6 toll road.He was fined Â£450 and had his licence endorsed by North Staffordshire Magistrates sitting at Stoke.

Thomas said: "On the day in question, the driving and road conditions were good and I was part of a group of around 15 cars all doing around the same speed.

"I considered that my manner of driving was safe.

"However, exceeding the speed limit by this amount is unacceptable and I sincerely regret my error of judgment.

"Excessive speed is a contributory factor in many road traffic incidents and it is everyone's duty to drive safely and at a reasonable speed at all times.

"I remain committed to reducing the number of serious road traffic accidents that occur in Greater Manchester."

A Force spokeswoman said: "Mr Thomas is responsible for traffic duties at Greater Manchester Police and that responsibility will remain."


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

A******e :x


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Unbelievable isnâ€™t it :twisted:


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

No wonder the police have such a bad reputation :evil:

Probably in the same masonic lodge as the judge


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

As mentioned in the Off Topic post, a few years back I got caught on the M6 at few miles quicker than him and got 6 points and Â£250 fine. A factor was that my car was essential for my job, even so my solicitor told me that I should factor for a ban, i.e. not bring my car to court. However he said I could expect anything from lots of points to a 28-day ban.

I suppose in this case they could have made an example of him, particularly as he's a senior traffic cop, what an example to set. Sounds like he needs a move to another police unit.

Easy to do on that M6 Toll Road though, thank god for cruise control. :wink:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Six points is common for a case like this, if he had a clean licence before then Â£450 seems about right.

What is interesting is that he is commited to reducing accidents inthe Greater Manchester area, presumably he is trying to make sure all the cars crash before they get there!

M6 Toll + 104mph + clear road = No danger to anybody whatsoever.

It is only because of fuel consumption that we still have speed limits out of town. The problem is that 100mph in an M5 is not the same as a Fiesta 1.2.

Do not confuse speed with danger.

This policeman was probably driving safely, at no risk to anybody other than himself.


----------



## TankTop (May 28, 2003)

The man's hypocrisy is breath taking :?


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

lets hope he will now show the same leaniancy (excuse spelling) to others!

[smiley=stop.gif]

[smiley=stupid.gif] hehehe


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Thomas said: "On the day in question, the driving and road conditions were good and I was part of a group of around 15 cars all doing around the same speed.


I wonder what happened to the other 14 drivers [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Police bunch of W*****S [smiley=furious3.gif]

One rule for us and one rule for them. So if they all jumped of a bridge would he :?: :?: :?:

Dave.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Total disgrace. Sack him. The hypocrisy of it is staggering.

[smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I was going to move this to Off-Topic but I thought some of you may want to really unleash so it's off to the Flame Room we go.....


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

As you know my case has been adjourned to the 11th May for doing 100.1 mph on the M5 on a bright dry sunny day with less traffic than the PIG.

Maybe this is an omen??????????????????????

What you think?


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi ttstu,

Lets hope this is a good omen for you mate, as you have to be there why not state that in the case of the high ranking police officer who has just been caught doing 104 MPH.

The judge has awarded him with only a fine and points thus avoiding a ban surely this must relect on other cases such as your own otherwise the justice system is at fault and they are supporting a ''one rule for them and one rule for us'' policy.

Just my opinion.

Dave.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ttstu said:


> As you know my case has been adjourned to the 11th May for doing 100.1 mph on the M5 on a bright dry sunny day with less traffic than the PIG.
> 
> Maybe this is an omen??????????????????????
> 
> What you think?


Hmmm. Calculated risk:

"Does the defendant wish to say anything before the Bench passes sentance?"

"Yes your honours, I have a weather report here for teh day on which the offence took place. Both the weather and the traffic flow was comparible to the day when Greater Manchester Police Assistant Chief Constable Steve Thomas was caught doing 104mph on the M6 toll road. My mitigation is the same. I was going to fast, my speed had crept up whilst in the flow of other traffic, some 10 cars, all travelling at the same speed. Only myself was pulled over and I accept the inappropriatness of my speed, and also fully condone the efforts of the Police to reduce th number of speed-related incidents. I have held a full clean license for......blah blah, apologise for wasting the Benchs time. use my bike to take food to the orphanage etc..."

Might work? Might not.


----------

